# Who Has A Winter Car And What Is It?



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey Guys,

So winter is approaching and I'm thinking about putting the TT away for it. Mainly because I've always wanted a little run about to mess about in (but don't tell her)
Also I'm now driving the TT to work but i don't want all the miles on it.
I know i haven't got the Perfect TT or even a beautifully clean one but i think it deserves a easy life now. 
also i can get my pipes polished and not be carless.

So what do i need to do when i put it in the garage? i.e battery?, off the ground incase the water comes in. anything else?

And Whats you run about, il post mine in a sec

Nic


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

1996 VW Polo 6n 
1.4 with the GTi bumpers 
103000
3 months MOT and TAX 
how much?... £300!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I've toyed with a winter car, But there's always that time i wish i was driving the TT. So i just drive the TT :lol:

It does everything splendid in winter, its got quattro. Heated seats and a heater like a nuclear reactor.

I fancied a Saab estate though! They're mega cheap at the moment.


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Originally bought mine as a FWD wnter car


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

My tt is my winter car as the daily drive is rwd so rubbish if we get any white stuff. Have used winter tyres to great effect but they need replacing this year so decided if it's sub zero or snowing out comes the roadster . Can understand why you would want to cherish yours though they sort of get under your skin and I believe a soon to be classic


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lamb's TT said:


> ....
> So what do i need to do when i put it in the garage? i.e battery?, off the ground in case the water comes in. anything else?


 If the battery is healthy and fully charged it should last three or even four weeks. If leaving it longer than that it will need to be disconnected. Make sure the doors are closed and the dashpod display has gone out before disconnecting the battery and that the doors are closed before reconnecting it. Disconnect the negative first.
When reconnecting, connect up the negative last, and make a quick but good connection so as not to cause any sparking.

Also note TPS have an offer on their batteries until end of Oct.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Winter car? The TT with 17" Comps & winter tyres


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Spin said:


> My tt is my winter car as the daily drive is rwd so rubbish if we get any white stuff.


+1 BMW 330d - snow = no go


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Get yourself a CTEK battery conditioner, just plug her in over winter or until you want to take her out.

SQ5 for daily mundane stuff :wink:


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have had many Quattro's, I cannot wait for the snow :lol: 
Totally love it, would never put it away, cant wait!

Woohooo!


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

to be fair it is more about having a 'fun' little hatch for a bit and without having to park miles away so theres no door dinks.

and i will still be posting on here with its progress, I'm sure the TT will be back after MOT time for the little polo :lol:


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Also i do want to give the 4wd a good going!


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

A 3 Sport back Quattro, when she lets me borrow it ...


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Ford focus c-max, family bus, winter car and just a good old runaround...

We actually have names for both cars, McDonalds for the c-max, and Caviar for the TT. Bet you can't guess who's the cheaper night out 

Love my TT wayyyyyyy more though!


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

+ 1 for an old Saab I had one for over three years that I used in bad weather it was a 2.3se 95 with only 60k on it 1995.
It did not have a pick of rust and the alloys were unmarked - full leather and all the Saab toys.
Bought on ebay for £800 and sold 3 years later on ebay for £650.
Passed every MOT with out fault so for £50 a year you can not beat them.

As for storing the TT I just use a solar charger on the battery and move the car a few feet ever month.
Always ready for that good day.

Now have a Land Rover Defender for the bad weather.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

This is my winter car 








TTs are for Sunday best :lol:


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Hopefully in feb I can get a trade policy (when I'm 21)

So then the TT will be the weekender!


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Meet Tiggywinkle, to be honest I also use her when it's raining, my TT's spoilt, she doesn't know what rain is


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

I bought my TT so I can use it in the winter, our Merc doesn't get out the drive when it's nice and snowy/icy doubt it's replacement will either lol.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

lets see.
This is the normal/winter car

1. with 20" summer fitting.. which may or may not work on TT

2. with 15" winter fitting(snow tyres)


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

bigger boot than TT
and its a real FWD
with a touch more clearance


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Winter car? Hmmm, I have an everything and anything car . . .


----------



## JimmyTTR (Jul 20, 2012)

This is my latest addition to the fleet,



Should be perfect for winter, for once I hope we have lots of snow!

I also have an original Celica GT-4 but that's off the road for restoration.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I've winterised bikes before and as well as sticking the battery on an optimate charger, have either put on axle stands, or increased the tyre pressures or moved a bit every few weeks, just to stop the tyres flat spotting...

Also presume in a garage, otherwise weather will take toll, handbrake if on could rust up etc.

On the other hand Swindon is not exactly the frozen wastes of Canada, or Siberia, so why not just use and give the car a jet wash every now and again to get rid of salt and other winter crud.

I use my car in winter unless lots of snow, and then because I'm worried about other numpties skidding into me


----------



## alucardinc (Jul 16, 2014)

Well being retired and an eccentric I have an Autumn car and a Winter car.

Autumn:
1989 ASC McLaren Potiac Grand Prix Turbo, 3.1 Turbo 385hp Limited Edition.
Had it since new, only when it's not raining









Winter:
2006 Honda Civic 1.8 I-Vtec Semi Auto with paddles.
Used in any weather, a workhorse.









Summer:
2004 Audi TT Roadster Mk1 3,2 V6, black and beautiful


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Why has this been moved 
There is a question in there about what to do with my car during winter storage?

Hoggy!!


----------



## SBL (May 9, 2014)

Not a Winter car as such but a second car.
Infact the reality is that the TT is the second car and use a BMW 320D for daily driving.
The TT is used for a bit of fun when I can escape without the full family.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Volvo XC - touch more clearance than the TT when its deep snow which the TT manfully tries to deal with, but is defeated by the depth - it will however go after the Volvo if he goes out first to the main road!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's my winter car.... 
'MON THE SNAW..........


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

My TT is my Autumn, Winter, Spring and Summer car since 14 years


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

Lamb's TT said:


> Why has this been moved
> There is a question in there about what to do with my car during winter storage?
> 
> Hoggy!!


lol

don't you know TT owners can't multi task/thread?

2 questions in the one thread - default position is to answer the subject title


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

A4 B7 Avant for winter and daily use. Also this old Vitara for those days with snow. Usually snows three or four times per year and is very difficult arrive from work to home. Q7, ML or X5 can't arrive, but yes this small 4wd with high suspension, and snow tyres that I only use 300 kms per year!










I have a ctek MXS 5.0 for the TT in winter and works really well.

Cheers


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

This is my winter transport. Got us out of a few snow drifts over the years 8)










Jenny


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> This is my winter transport. Got us out of a few snow drifts over the years 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny


you win 

got a heated seat tho?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

jiver said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > This is my winter transport. Got us out of a few snow drifts over the years 8)
> ...


No just a metal seat, very cold on the rear end  
Has got excellent air conditioning though
Jenny
x


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The clue is in my sig pic.

My qS now sits in the garage and get driven about once a month.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Jenny H said:


> This is my winter transport. Got us out of a few snow drifts over the years 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny


Love it!! Dexter perchance?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

SalsredTT said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > This is my winter transport. Got us out of a few snow drifts over the years 8)
> ...


No she is a 1950 Massey Ferguson. She came with our cottage when we bought it. That was part of the deal...... we will buy the cottage if we can have the tractor lol
She has now been refurbished twice and could do with doing again
Jenny


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

My father had one - he used to hang weights on the front axle as it was sooo light! Go up a field and the darned thing felt like it was going over!


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Polo tdi for client visits and the TT.
I bought it to drive it, the days of shed residing show cars are long gone


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't wait until I have a decent 2 car set up! 
TT mk1 and a MK2 maybe 3 

The girl wants a ML maybe il buy her one


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

All year round car


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mr Funk said:


> Polo tdi for client visits and the TT.
> I bought it to drive it, the days of shed residing show cars are long gone


My thoughts exactly......


----------

